# Zebra Danio shaking, no appetite



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here are the specs on my tank: 15 gallon tank, heated to 76, filtered. Live plants, gravel substrate. 25% water changes once a week (conditioned, plants fertilized). 

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 40 ( I know this is a little high, I'm working on keeping it lower)
pH: 7.6
moderately hard water

Stock: 4 zebra danios, 4 false juli cories, 1 male sunburst platy, 1 tiger nirite snail. They have all been living happily in the tank together for 6 months, no problems that I'm aware of. 

The problem:

One of my danios, the smallest one, is acting weird. His dorsal fin has been down, he's had no appetite for 2 days, he's been "hiding" a lot at the bottom and staying away from the others, and he will often stay very still except for what looks to be involntary pulsating, like a little fish seizure. 

There's no outward sign of disease that I can see, and I've never seen a fish shake like that involuntarily. 

Any thoughts on what this could be? None of the other fish are acting strangely at all, and this guy just started yesterday. 

Thanks!


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

tf1265 said:


> Here are the specs on my tank: 15 gallon tank, heated to 76, filtered. Live plants, gravel substrate. 25% water changes once a week (conditioned, plants fertilized).
> 
> Ammonia: 0
> Nitrite: 0
> ...


You should try to get him out of your main tank. Even a bucket with an airstone can work for a short time. Could be an indication of parasites, and you may need to treat. Best of luck. At least isolated he won't feel as stressed and won't infect others, possibly.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

tf1265 said:


> Here are the specs on my tank: 15 gallon tank, heated to 76, filtered. Live plants, gravel substrate. 25% water changes once a week (conditioned, plants fertilized).
> 
> Ammonia: 0
> Nitrite: 0
> ...


You should try to get him out of your main tank. Even a bucket with an airstone can work for a short time. Could be an indication of parasites, and you may need to treat. Best of luck. At least isolated he won't feel as stressed and won't infect others, possibly.


----------

